# Ponzu: how to use?



## jpinmaryland (Feb 5, 2008)

I picked up a nice bottle of this the other day and used it to poach fish. Actually I wrapped them in foil along with: Ponzu, wine, butter, ginger, garlic, capers and parsely...I know Ming Tsai used to use this on his show, what other uses for this juice?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> I picked up a nice bottle of this the other day and used it to poach fish. Actually I wrapped them in foil along with: Ponzu, wine, butter, ginger, garlic, capers and parsely...I know Ming Tsai used to use this on his show, what other uses for this juice?


I love Ponzu and use it in place of soy sauce in just about any asian style recipe...Not with everything mind you, I just use it with somethings. I love it over just plain white rice..
kadesma


----------



## sattie (Feb 5, 2008)

With SUPER WHITE!  Sorry, that is the only time I have ever had the stuff and it goes most nicely with this torched seared sushi treat!  Like eating a fine steak!


----------



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> I picked up a nice bottle of this the other day and used it to poach fish. Actually I wrapped them in foil along with: Ponzu, wine, butter, ginger, garlic, capers and parsely...I know Ming Tsai used to use this on his show, what other uses for this juice?


 
Sounds yum, jp. Will you share your recipe with us? TIA.

How about salmon, scallops, shrimp, chicken, steak, salad - or a dipping sauce.  (I have a recipe for Portobello fries.  Let me know if your interested.)

A couple of ideas:

Grilled Miso-citrus Scallop Lollipops
Grilled Miso-citrus Scallop Lollipops

Ponzu Salmon
Ponzu Salmon

(Wolfgang's) Garlic-Ponzu Shrimp Salad
Garlic-Ponzu Shrimp Salad


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 5, 2008)

This fish recipe is pretty easy: just wrap up the ingredients along with the fish in the aluminum foil. Salmon, halibut, swordfish, probably anything. Takes about 375 degrees for 20-25 min for e.g. a half pound salmon steak. Dont forget to add scallions to the above list of ingredients. You can add soy for a more oriental flavor. Dill is another possibility.


Thanks for the recipes. Hey what the heck is in POnzu anyhow? I guess its lemon but it's more than that isnt it? Is it lime? I cant tell...


----------



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, jp.  There are several links to Ponzu in a google.  Now where does one find a yuzu?  lol.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> This fish recipe is pretty easy: just wrap up the ingredients along with the fish in the aluminum foil. Salmon, halibut, swordfish, probably anything. Takes about 375 degrees for 20-25 min for e.g. a half pound salmon steak. Dont forget to add scallions to the above list of ingredients. You can add soy for a more oriental flavor. Dill is another possibility.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipes. Hey what the heck is in POnzu anyhow? I guess its lemon but it's more than that isnt it? Is it lime? I cant tell...


Here is a link that will tell you more..I just know it's citrus based.

Ponzu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

kadesma


----------



## plumies (Feb 5, 2008)

Ponzu is good as a dipping sauce for shabu shabu (Janapese hot pot).  Although I've never thought of using it at home when I make Chinese hot pot.  Huh, I'll have to think about using it next time.


----------

